# Free Healing/Matchmaking



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

Heya, I’m an Empathy Healer and Priest under the Irenic Abyssian Queen 
I offer my services free because I am paid by the Order to help others and teach white magic 

if you want healing, finding spirit lovers (Gargoyles, Wolpertingers, elementals, Fae, geniesSeraphs, Angels and more) that fit you as a being perfectly complementing each other, protection from harmful spirits, Demon removal services and exorcism from my best friend Kya (a path of white mage), and teaching spiritual/elemental alchemy (attuning to elements for magic and using them) 

just reply with anything you would like; we can reach you easily through your profiles but we can be guided faster by talking to me here or writing a letter to me Rhegan or the Irenic Abyssian Queen order and burning it (imagine sending it to us in the astral when you do)

gifts for our lovely spirits are appreciated and you can always ask me to talk to a spirit or elemental you are interested in 

coffee, tea, snack cakes and ice cream are the preferred gifts to share for a first meeting 

be kind to me and others I may not take insults or jokes seriously but the spirits around me are protective and like to be treated with respect. Thank you enjoy your days; may the current go ever onward


----------



## ben909 (Mar 14, 2021)

You do know putting this in off topic will probably lead to people thinking its a joke/game...
...
...
Not that that was not going to happen anyway though


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 15, 2021)

Other than a site whose name ends in 'chan', you are in the worst possible place for this.

Also matchmaking is a horrible idea in the real world, let alone furry space. 

Tl;dr- you came to the wrong neighborhood, sempai


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 15, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> Other than a site whose name ends in 'chan', you are in the worst possible place for this.
> 
> Also matchmaking is a horrible idea in the real world, let alone furry space.
> 
> Tl;dr- you came to the wrong neighborhood, sempai


Actually I matchmake people with Spirits called Gargoyles who enjoy looking atleast somewhat anthropomorphic. The 20 ‘furries’ who I’ve helped them meet would disagree with you. Please be nicer when good powerful spirits are watching


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 15, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Actually I matchmake people with Spirits called Gargoyles who enjoy looking atleast somewhat anthropomorphic. The 20 ‘furries’ who I’ve helped them meet would disagree with you. Please be nicer when good powerful spirits are watching


oh honey, you know that we're trying to help, right?


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 15, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> oh honey, you know that we're trying to help, right?


You are someone who drags people down for getting something you more than likely wish you had 

Let people enjoy their lives and afterlives and enjoy being with Gargoyles and Elementals so they can have fun, date, have sex or anything and stop dragging everyone down cause you aren’t happy with yourself it’s childish you have had no reason to do annoy us you will hear from us soon but not from me, so just wait a few hours and be a happier person. Magic is real just because you want to destroy your own happiness gives you no right to hurt others from obtaining something they want and can have 

post here again and expect visitors sooner; Irenic Abyssian Queen


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 15, 2021)

ooookay, just gonna let the trolls have you then.


----------



## Faustus (May 12, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Actually I matchmake people with Spirits called Gargoyles who enjoy looking atleast somewhat anthropomorphic. The 20 ‘furries’ who I’ve helped them meet would disagree with you. Please be nicer when good powerful spirits are watching


Genuine question, why 'Gargoyles'? It's from the French meaning 'Throat' and basically refers to a form of ornamental waterspout designed to protect large buildings from being eroded by the rain.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 12, 2021)

“Demon removal”

*Chuckles* I’m in danger.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 12, 2021)

Pretty sure there's a Stevie Wonder song for this, but I can't think of the title....


----------



## Kumali (May 12, 2021)

Same OP started this thread, FWIW: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/becoming-your-fursona.1673440/


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 13, 2021)

Then can you give me my sona’s powers please? Like right now?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (May 13, 2021)

had me thinking this was a tf2 thread smh


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 13, 2021)

I think this is the wrong website for such an advertisement. Not trying to be mean or rude, but... seeing all the replies to this topic is really validating my point. I hope you find a place where you find folks who would be interested in that sort of thing, but I don't think that place is here.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 13, 2021)

I'd be willing to adopt all the demons they've been removing.
They can move in with me and then I can charge people to stay the night in an authentic and provably haunted house.  I'll make a fortune!


----------

